# LF someone to install crown molding



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

I am building a stand and canopy and need someone to install the trim work. I dont have the tools so you would need a finish nailer and miter saw. I need 8 outside corners cut and door openings cut front a sheeted stand. I am located in port coquitlam.

Please pm me what your hourly rate is and when you would be available.

thanks


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Contact John "Diztrbd", he does this for a living.


----------

